# TS- Thermal Limit Reason



## Tukanderson (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm running a new MSI GP76 leopard gaming laptop and I'm trying to configure it so that it runs cool under load. So far I've undervolted it in the BIOS to -77mv and I plan to possibly underclock depending on the thermals. I don't mind sacrificing some performance just so that I can stay cool(75c and under while gaming). So I found a video on YouTube of a guy with the same processor as mine(i7-11800H) showing his ThrottleStop config and when he ran the TS Bench, his system did not thermal throttle at all while reaching max frequency(42GHz). I copied his exact TS setup but my system could not reach max frequency because it kept thermal throttling. Here's a link to the guy's video - 







 and he runs the TS Bench at 7mins 10secs. Here's mine just throttling away:




So my question is, how can I achieve what this man has? What else could he have configured that is allowing is his system to reach max freq while maintaining low temps??


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 13, 2021)

Different/better thermal paste will make a world of difference.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2021)

Your screenshot shows two cores at 74C, one core is at 91C and the other one is at 93C. Either the thermal paste is bad or the heatsink is not flat. For maximum performance, you have to disassemble your laptop and have a good look at the heatsink. A straight edge might show a problem.


----------



## Tukanderson (Nov 13, 2021)

Could there be something else that you can think of that may be the issue here? I upgraded the RAM and installed an additional SSD and I'm so not looking forward to opening up this laptop again because it was a struggle to say the least. Please tell me there's something else I can check program wise.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2021)

Large temperature variations are usually caused by thermal paste, a bad heatsink or someone did a poor job installing the heatsink. 

You can use ThrottleStop to slow your CPU down, you can ignore this problem or you can take your laptop apart and try to fix this problem. It takes some people multiple attempts before they get the paste right. This procedure is critical so it is best if you do it yourself.


----------



## Tukanderson (Nov 13, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Large temperature variations are usually caused by thermal paste, a bad heatsink or someone did a poor job installing the heatsink.
> 
> You can use ThrottleStop to slow your CPU down, you can ignore this problem or you can take your laptop apart and try to fix this problem. It takes some people multiple attempts before they get the paste right. This procedure is critical so it is best if you do it yourself.



It's a two week old laptop so I think I'll see about getting a replacement. I don't think I should be dealing with this kind of issue this early on with a new and expensive product. The sad part is I bought it on alibaba from a supplier in China and getting a replacement will more than likely be a hassle.


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 13, 2021)

Tukanderson said:


> It's a two week old laptop so I think I'll see about getting a replacement. I don't think I should be dealing with this kind of issue this early on with a new and expensive product. The sad part is I bought it on alibaba from a supplier in China and getting a replacement will more than likely be a hassle.



Unfortunately most laptops suffer from this, if not all. The manufacturer does not want or intend you to open the machine so they use a THICK thermal paste that is designed to last for several years. Unfortunately again, the application being even slightly off will mean insanely high temps and a large variance core to core as you are seeing. This is VERY common in laptops and your replacement will likely fair no better. 

Your cheapest, quickest, most hassle-free option is actually to just open it again and apply new paste. It can be done in under an hour. Or perhaps find someone local to you who will do it for you? It can be fixed. I truly hope you don't have to return it through Alibaba and wait for a new one!


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2021)

rethcirE said:


> your replacement will likely fair no better


I agree. Mass produced laptops are all the same. If you want great results, the heatsink and the thermal paste application have to be almost perfect. I would not waste time returning it unless you were going to get something completely different. 



Tukanderson said:


> MSI GP76 leopard


ScottyDGaming in the video you posted has a Lenovo Legion 5i. The CPU used in your computers might be the same but the cooling systems used by these two computers are completely different. They are not comparable. It is quite likely that the Legion 5i uses a more robust heatsink and fan or perhaps a more capable robot on the assembly line installed it.


----------



## Tukanderson (Nov 13, 2021)

Okay guys you've convinced me to try to repaste myself. I ordered the noctua nt-h1 thermal paste and also a new cooling pad. Thanks to Amazon 1 day delivery, I'll be operating on the machine tonight. I also put in a replacement request on alibaba just in case poo hits the fan. Based on the refund/replacement policy, today is the last day I had to submit for the request. Hopefully the paste works out.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2021)

Tukanderson said:


> noctua nt-h1


----------



## Tukanderson (Nov 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


>


Unclewebb, i took your advice and ditched noctua nt-h1 and instead went with Grizzly kryonaut and Grizzly Carbonaut. I have Kryonaut on the GPU and Carbon on the CPU. The results are amazing!






I think i might try Carbonaut on GPU and see how it does. I really love the idea of a paste free cpu and gpu.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 16, 2021)

Tukanderson said:


> i took your advice and ditched noctua nt-h1


I was worried that it was going to be too late.

Congrats. Your results look way better than before. An extra 600+ MHz when stress testing, compared to before, is your reward. 

Aren't you glad that you took the time to do this right? No one cares more about your laptop than you do.


----------

